# Kanthal vs Nichrome



## John (1/6/15)

Hello fellow vapers!

I'd like to hear your opinions on the use of Kanthal vs Nichrome, ie. what you like/dislike about either. I'm also curious to know if there is any difference in resistance per cm between the two.

Cheers
John


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

There is a difference in resistance. e.g. for 28 gauge:

Kanthal A1: resistance at 20°C: *18.0 Ohm/m ..... 5.49 Ohm/ft*
NiChrome: resistance at 20°C:* 13.6 Ohm/m ..... 4.14 Ohm/ft*
I did not like the NiChrome, got a metal taste from it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## devdev (1/6/15)

I am dying to know which person voted in favor of Nichrome in the poll...

Got some fomo going on here, and I am wondering if I need to dig my Nichrome out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/6/15)

I never really got the metallic taste from NiCr but plenty folks do. NiCr also heats up faster than Kanthal but is a bit more brittle after use. Also you get 2 common grades of NiCr. NiCr 80 and NiCr 60 which have different resistances per cm.
I use Kanthal because its the easiest to get hold of in the gauges I want and its cheaper locally than NiCr.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape (3/6/15)

I like to do claptons with a mix of kanthal and nicrome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik2vape (3/6/15)

I made a stove top with 20 ga vapowire and wraped a loosend clapton around the 20ga with 28 ga nicrome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik2vape (3/6/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot (4/6/15)

Nicrome has lower resistance than kanthal, its mainly used for building the coil art coils that are for comps and not really vaped ever.. 
I have tried some nicrome but it really tastes like ass, and not too sure on its health rating compared to kanthal. stick to kanthal, if you want lower resistance use nickle or titanium wire


----------



## picautomaton (4/6/15)

Hendrik2vape said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How do you wick that beast?


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/6/15)

picautomaton said:


> How do you wick that beast?



You dont wick it. You put it in your spank bank and move on

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

